# Kein Konto für Abzocker: Gericht gibt Sparkasse Recht



## sascha (19 März 2009)

> Kein Konto für Abzocker: Gericht gibt Sparkasse Recht
> 
> Die Sparkasse Leipzig bremst Abzocker aus - und bekommt dabei richterliche Unterstützung: Das Oberlandesgericht Dresden bestätigte, dass der Deutschen Inkassostelle (DIS) das Konto gesperrt werden darf, wenn sie für Abzocker wie nachbarschaftspost.com Geld kassiert.



Mehr:
Kein Konto für Abzocker: Gericht gibt Sparkasse Recht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: Kein Konto für Abzocker: Gericht gibt Sparkasse Recht*

Wer dazu beitragen möchte, den Damen und Herren Nutzlosbetreibern   das Ein/Abkassieren zu erschweren:

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen?
> 
> Da die Betreiber der Abofallen zumeist im Ausland sitzen, ist ein direktes Vorgehen (Unterlassungsklage durch Verbraucher oder Verbraucherzentrale) schwierig. Dies umso mehr, als das die Identität der Hintermänner bewusst verschleiert wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kein Konto für Abzocker: Gericht gibt Sparkasse Recht*

Kein Konto für Abofallen-Anwalt | law blog


> 18.6.2010 Kein Konto für Abofallen-Anwalt
> 
> Die Osnabrücker Sparkasse muss dem dem Abofallen-Anwalt Olaf Tank kein Konto einrichten. Dies hat das Oberverwaltungsgericht Lüneburg entschieden, berichtet die Osnabrücker Zeitung.
> 
> Die Sparkasse hatte dem Juristen das Konto gekündigt, nachdem innerhalb eines Monats nach Eröffnung 300 Beschwerden aufliefen.


----------

